# Placement of first guide on a CCP 12'8"



## Guest (Mar 16, 2018)

I recently ordered a 12'8" 4-8 oz. blank from Tommy Farmer and he supplied the factory specs for the guide layout.When I laid everything out it turns out the first guide on the butt end is almost 45" from the center of the reel seat. Did I mess up or is this the way it works out to be? I've read some of the reviews some members have posted about this rod and how popular it is. Is that the distance others have to the first guide? Any input would be greatly appreciated.
thanks Sam


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Id say its close. Just measured one of my drum rods and the stripper guide is 41" from the reel seat(conventional setup). Only way to tell for sure is to tape on all the guides and do a static deflection test. Are you building it spinning or conventional?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi Adam,
Thanks for the reply.Building it conventional.This is my third CCP, the others being a 6-10 and 8-12. Tommy supplied me with the factory guide spacings for all of them and the others, which I fished a few months last year, performed well. Just seemed on this one the first guide seemed a bit far from the reelseat.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Tommy won't steer you wrong. Id say tape them on at the measurements he gave you then you can tweak it from there if need be. That's the best part(or pain in the butt) of building your own rods!


----------

